# teeth scale and polish



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Gisgo had his booster jab at the vet's today and she has recommended that we book him in for a scale and polish in the next few months.

he has always had plaque - even though he eats kibble and only things like pizzle for treats. we have tried toothpaste and tropiclean gel....but we have not been able to make much difference.

it involves going in for a general anaesthetic.

Does anyone else get this done? Do we think it is a good idea?

any and all suggestions and opinions would be appreciated!

thanks.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I remember on a groomers facebook page someone saying they had used Forever bright aloe vera toothgel and it worked really well, just used toothbrush to rub it around, left the dog to lick it off and then a while later could just pick the scale off with her nails, have always remembered and kept meaning to try it although Dudley's teeth are pretty good. Would be worth a try first anyway.


----------



## Olly's Mama (Jan 16, 2015)

Not sure, but wanted to say that the toothpaste from Forever Living has fixed my troublesome gum disease I was struggling with for years so you might want to give it a go before putting him to sleep. What about raw bones? my GS always had them and he never had teeth problems even at 11 vet was always complimenting us on his teeth care and all we did was feed him raw.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Plaque off is supposed to stop it forming again should you opt for the operation. . Hoping a raw diet, daily teeth brushing, cocnut oil and plaque off will be enough!


----------

